# guppi = Piranha food ?



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

Im gonna get my self a guppy spawning aquarium , and i was woundering if i could use guppys as piranha food?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Maybe for baby reds.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nothing wrong with it - breeding your own feeders is much better than buying them: it's cheaper and much less risk of introducing parasites or diseases in your piranha tank.

Just make sure it's not the only food source your piranha's get: to stay healthy, they need a diverse diet: shrimp, fish fillet, pellets, smelt, nightcrawlers, occasionally some clean live fish, beef heart and chicken breast, etc. etc...

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I breed them in a 5.5 gallon. My spilo loves them as appetizers. Make sure you get enough, most will only reproduce about 4 times a year.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

yup mines love em


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I have feeder guppies living in my Pygo tank, they hide in the swords. they eat any scraps and if a P gets hungry they are there as a quick meal. They spawn regularly enough that I only bought an original 2 dz about a year ago and hey have keep up there numbers since then.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Souldn´t ve any problem...just remember they need a varied food so you ca feed them fish fillets, shrimp, earthworms, beefheart, crab...too :nod: ...!


----------



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

I breed black mollies and feeder mollies in a 10 gallon. I have about 30 in their at all times and babies just apear all the time. My reds love them, it just takes about4 per fish to make them happy. Also its much elthier for them. If you do it buy feeder guppies dont spend the money on nice guppies your only gonna kill them. my lfs selld feeder guppies 12 for $1.50


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

its good to breed your own feeders


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah 4 males 10 females this pump out the babies


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

its alot cheaper too if you spawn your own feeders


----------

